# Newbie-Opinion on Sony 65X950B



## ejvette (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi all

I'm getting the itch to replace my 8yr old Panasonic 58" plasma. The top of my list is the 65X950B just a little hesitant to drop $4900 on an LED but everything I've read seems to indicate this is the flagship of LED's. My question have any of you folks moved from a plasma to this TV ....any thoughts or advice or suggestions for other LED sets I should consider?
Thanks in advance for the help and advice!
Ed


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to HTS!

The X950B is in a league of its own due to the full array back light with local dimming, among other things. I don't think you'd be disappointed with it coming from a plasma. The closest competitor offering the same is the Vizio P-Series, which is on it's best day still a Vizio.

I myself just returned a 65X850B for a Samsung 65UH8550. I was unlucky and got a bad corner on the Sony and when I took it back I decided to get the Samsung because of its acclaim with the Samsung panel and edge lit local dimming. I'm very happy with the choice so far, but the full array back light on the X950B is indeed in another league and it justifies the price. Have you considered OLED also?


----------

